

JavaScript Developer Survey - alexyoung
http://dailyjs.com/2010/11/29/javascript-survey/

======
nene
> Unit Testing - Do you unit test your JavaScript?

IMHO the simple boolean answer doesn't really tell you that much. There is a
big difference between someone having only a few unit-tests for a huge
codebase, v/s someone having most of the code covered by unit tests.

Additionally JavaScript is used a lot for user interface related stuff, where
unit tests can often be more trouble than they're worth; instead full-scale
functionality testing (like with Selenium) could be more useful thing to do.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
That's always been my gripe with client-side JS tests as well. For large
frameworks or libraries (like jQuery), I'd definitely unit test in a
heartbeat, but for end-developer code which is mostly code fired after the DOM
is ready, calling plugins verbatim, and binding user input to actions,
Selenium is really a much better use of my testing time than adding in unit
tests for those particular use cases.

